# More than Wishes



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showpost.php?p=286202&postcount=789 *


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy Crap!! That is awesome. Look at that HL :dribble: :dribble: You deserve them J


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

:dribble: :dribble: :dribble: enough said!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome the Padron family cigar and don carlos are at the top of mine way to go John awesome wish grant


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

holy...very nice


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Dang! Congrats on the nice sticks!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW thats all I can say!!! I am speachless


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow Nice sticks (jealous), a great botl got his wish (jealous) You deserve every one of them bro. (jealous).


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

That is awesome!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

holy crap thats an awesome wish pass!


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

man those are some freaking nice sticks!!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

What an auwsom hit John!!


----------



## El Lechero (Apr 13, 2008)

Awesome hit John!! I doesnt get much rarer than that 44! David you lucky son-of-a-%$#@&!!!! Congrats brother!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Truly amazing! Words escape me.


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

amazing. simply amazing. I wouldn't know where to start. 
I still haven't tried the ESG, but I'm looking to soon.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

again a very amazing pass
you gottas let us know how that padron goes :dribble:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

dravensghost said:


> again a very amazing pass
> you gottas let us know how that padron goes :dribble:


 It will be very soon


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Wow-
You wished upon a star for those beauties


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

amazing smokes


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

who sent those


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

That is a beautiful sight!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Real nice!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

chip19 said:


> who sent those


Mr. JonDot


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Awesome seems to be the word here. Well deserved I might add.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

what :dribble:an :dribble: awsome :dribble: pickup:dribble::dribble:


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Wow! I'm impressed!


----------

